# New BABY!!!!!!!



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

So I have been in contact with an extremely small hobby breeder and waiting for the perfect baby. She had 2 girls already reserved before birth for herself and another tiny breeder she got one of hers from. When the pictures came out of the babies I immediately fell in love with her. She is so beautiful. I was so afraid that she would be the 1st to get picked since she is SOOO pretty... But today she messaged me saying she saved her and told people she was not available because she knew how much I wanted her and through talking frequently saw how well I take care of Olive and decided I would be the best place for her! I am beyond ecstatic about her. I am very happy to be bringing home another member of the family. So I would like some help picking a name. Here are some of the ones I really like... Violet, Willow or Willa, Evie, Lily, and others but I can't think of them right now. Here she is!!!!


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I fell in love with her just looking at these photos! Personally, I like Willow the best. Any name would work for her, though.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Adorable!! I like Willa or Willow as well. Very cute names. :grin:


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

She's a cutie! Super dark too, love her colouring! I'm getting my baby in the morning, she's an albino I named her holly cause she's red and white like Christmas colors! I was planning on naming her belle but holly fit better. I like evie and lily they're all cute names though  have fun with her!!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks guys, I really wanted a name that started with O or S, but there are few names that are cute that start with O (I wanted a name with O because of Olive, and her daddies name is Onyx!!!) and the names that started with S were very common (I wanted S because her mommies name is Saffron) but I like ALL these names sooo Much!!! Her coloring is VERY dark the breeder said she was black but may lighten to a dark grey or grey. She has like half a badger mask going up her face which I think is the cutest thing ever. I love dark hedgies, I was waiting for the perfect girl... I was looking for a dark colored (chocolate, grey, black), girl (since I have a girl would like to stay with them) and a hedgie from a great tempered mama and daddy. She is a black girl, and the breeder says her mom is the nicest hedgehog she has EVER seen, she says she can't remember her ever even raising her quills and her daddy is extremely sweet and gentle! I was so thrilled when all this came together, especially from a breeder who only has a few litters from her pets and they are very cared for. I couldn't ask for a better situation or from a better breeder. We are guessing she's going to be a pretty small girl (YAYY Ollie is a giant hedgie weighing in at 515 and that's her most ideal weight the vet said! so big she needed a 12' wheel because the others were way too small.) Her dad weighs in the 300 grams and her mom weighs 500 ish normally, right now she is a wopping 600 grams because she's been getting to eat kitten food and is gorging on it so she can make milk for her babies. She turned out to be a fantastic mommy! This is her 1st litter. SOOO EXCITED. I can't even describe how happy I am, I feel like a little kid on christmas morning! I didn't get Olive when she was a baby so I am excited to get to have one! So Charlie's Mommy ( I feel so terrible for forgetting your real name, forgive me!) is the albino the one you posted a picture of a while back that you fell in love with or is this a different pog?


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Omg my first baby too!! Lol don't worry I've never said my name on the forum but it's Jessica  yes it's the same albino girl, I wasn't planning on getting her because of costs but I was at the breeder picking up a rescue and right before we leave we hear loud crying, breeder ran downstairs and brought her up and said her mom was attacking her, it was all over from there lol so I had to have her Chris said he'd cover costs but literally five mins after leaving I got a job offer, it was kinda creepy lol she reminded me so much of Charlie I almost started crying


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Awh I am so happy for you!!! I hope they were tears of joy, the universe wanted you and that baby to be together! Why else would all of this happen!!! YAY for 1st babies!! I wanted a baby they are so cute and fuzzy but when I saw that Olive NEEDED me, there was no way I was going to not save her, and it turned out that it would all come together in the end! Who's the new rescue? I haven't been on here at all lately. Is it just a foster or a new family member?


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

He's a new family member, his owners never handled him so he isn't social at all and he's huuuge, probably the same size as olive, his name is calico  we weren't sure if we were gonna change his name but he actually responds to it so were gonna stick with calico. He's a nerd and actually got a quill up his nose cause he wouldn't stop popping at me. However the little dude hasn't learned that I'm more stubborn then he is, I spent like two hours in a staring contest with him lmao. I know what you mean, it's too hard to turn them away.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She's cute!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Just tossing this out. Oriole?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Darcy means dark one. It's one of the names I looked at for the girls but they were much lighter than I anticipated. Maybe looking up names that mean dark especially since her dad's name was Onyx.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's very cute.  I like the names Opal, Olympia, and Olivia (although that's pretty close to Olive).


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Well Lily comes from Lilith which means of the night, which would be good since she is dark! Still my two favorites are Willow/Willa and Evie or Eva


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

And Kelsey yeah I liked Olivia but it was too close to Olive lol! I was thinking another food or color name because Olive, Onyx, and Saffron are all colors!!! That's where I got violet from..


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

What a beautiful little baby Alex! I likes the dark babies. I know it doesn't fit your naming scheme but the first O name that popped into my head was Ophelia.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

What an adorable hedgie!
If you are looking for a good name, I'd just like to toss in the name Melanie  My name means dark or dark haired...just a thought


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

She's adorable!! I really like the name Willow. Sometimes though, it's easier to let your hedgie's personality dictate her name  for instance, I was going to name Tansy Eve/Eva at first (because one of my dogs' name is Wally and it would like Walle & Eve like the movie), but as her personality began to show, I felt like Tansy (a hedgehog character from the Redwall book series) represented her more. But, it's ultimately up to you .


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is some new pics of baby girl. She is smaller than the others, and the cutest by far, in the bottom picture she is the one on the right. Adorable. I cannot wait for her to be apart of my family. Also, I am going to wait to name her until I get her and we can see what her personality is like. I am also going to try to see if Olive and her will get along. I am going to do a 30 day quarantine, not for Olive but for the baby, don't want to risk anything, then introduce them in a pen with a grid in the middle for protection and if that goes well slowly introduce them for one minute and gradually increase the time. I am hoping to eventually have a pvc pipe connecting the two levels of their C&C cage, they will have their separate wheels, huts, and food, but if they do want to spend time together can. I will obviously not try to bond them if there is any aggression, hostility, or any kind of badness. I have done a lot of research though, some females crave other females and it can really increase their quality of life. Some hate other hedgehogs so we will see how it goes. I know that their more likely to bond if they grow up together, or were litter mates, but I have seen stories of older hedgehogs loving the company of another.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

She is adorable! I always prefer to get to know my hedgie before naming them. One time I pre-named and I ended up changing the name as it didn't suit Lucy at all.
When do you get to take her home?


----------



## hedgiefleece (Jun 7, 2014)

Willow, Willa, Violet or Lily are cut names for your hedgie! I love her coloring! I congratulate the small breeder where you got your pretty hedgehog! :grin:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just precious!


----------



## Echo of November (Aug 16, 2014)

She's so cute! She has the same coloring as my Wally ^_^ I thought of the name Odette, the princess from the Swan Lake ballet, and you could also go with Odile, who is the black swan. It goes well with Olive and it has the dark motif as well!


----------



## rerun (Jul 25, 2014)

so cute!!!!


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

Awww! She's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## spikesnfluff07 (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness!! That face is so beautiful. What a cutie!!!


----------

